# Speakers for Alba CD Player



## jd67 (Jun 23, 2010)

I cannot find mini speakers for Alba CD Personal Player. The speakers I find has Usb lead for power plus a audio jack. My cd player does not have a usb port.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi jd67 :wave:

Try googling for 'PC stereo speakers', they have a 3.5mm audio-jack and are either mains or battery-powered, depending on your requirements - 'Logitech' or Creative' are good makes at reasonable prices, to start with :wink:


----------

